
Dust bowl conditions of 1930s US now more than twice as likely to reoccur - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/may/18/us-dust-bowl-conditions-likely-to-reoccur-great-plains
======
perfunctory
> Such conditions could be expected to occur naturally only rarely – about
> once a century.

> They are now at least two and a half times more likely to occur, with a
> frequency probability of about once in 40 years

> If global temperatures rise by more than 2C (a rise of 3.6F) above pre-
> industrial levels, such heatwaves will become one-in-20-year events in the
> region

